# ideas on joining counter/bar top 'slabs'



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All!

What was supposed to be a quick/easy project has turned into something a bit more. Just looking to get some opinions on joining two 2×10 x 6ft pieces of fir that are being turned into a fake live edge counter/bar top. The back edge of the 'counter' is resting/screwed to a 2×4 mounted on the wall, and the front board will be supported by iron pipe legs that go to the floor. The only thing it will be holding is legos. 

Originally I was going to joint the inside edges, glue, and kreg jig them together so it looked like one large board. Still an option. I went looking at a few slab pics and saw one that was interesting but I don't know how it was joined. the two pieces were close enough together to have no gap but you could tell there were two separate pieces ( I didn't save the pic and I should've since I can't seem to find it again. urgh). I was thinking I could cut an angled edge on both pieces along the top edge and leave the bottom edge original so they could still meet/be joined on that bottom edge. Another option is to have a small space between them which is what I'm mulling over how to do. I'm seeing from pics it's usually done with butterfly inlays which - would be fun but I don't have a template nor mad router skills…or really time to learn/practice. Unless of course it's easier than I'm giving it credit for looking. I was thinking maybe dowels but I wasn't sure if they would be strong enough over the length?

as always the original idea may be the best but I thought something different may be fun


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Rhybeka - these work really well for joining slabs.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=71046&cat=3,43586,43588

Drill out with a forstener bit then a chisel or small handsaw to cut out the little nub that's left. Tighten em up with an allen key and youre good to go.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use biscuits on the larger slabs for alignment. With glue and clamps of course.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Keep in mind glue is stronger than the wood so no matter what mechanical method you use, this is what ultimately is holding it together. I would use a waterproof glue.

If you want a gap, my only question is why?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Chris! Wish I would've seen those when I ordered from them a few weeks ago!

@Monte I thought about that as well - but I don't have a biscuit joiner or a router bit for that. :|

@rwe I think more for artistic flair - and I could contour those edges instead of having to square them. I'll have to grab my new to me jointer plane.

I marked six inches in on both ends to do fun stuff at the ends 









just the beginning of the front edge as an idea. 









not the best of pics but it was a bit warm in the shop and I was trying to get back into the A/C


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Rhybeka, those butterfly inlays are a cinch to do if you have a marking knife and a good wide chisel, Design the butterfly so that your widest chisel is the thinnest part of the design and it goes like a song, seriously. Using a contrasting wood gives it such a "pop" and of course a good strong joint to boot. I cut them using only hand saws and chisels quite a bit. If you have handtool basics, you'll be making them in no time (Yes getting the bottoms flat is a little tough but a router (plane) or regular router set to take a tiny bite is easy to control, just stay off the walls, set up a good solid reference surface with the router, then close with the chisel, easy-peasy.)


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have a plunge router you can use a template bushing to easily churn out butterfly keys. You use one pattern (purchased or shop made) for both the recess and the butterfly key. 
It's one of those things in woodworking that you have to try to believe how great it is.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hm. Ya'll may've convinced me. How do you cut the butterflies/bowties? I have a router plane, and a few other planes, and a few handsaw's. I also have a plunge router. Just a Skil but it's decent enough for as little as I use it. In a pinch I could prolly use my dremel as a router.  might feel safer doing it that way any way!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Beka, I use that Whiteside kit that Pinto showed to do all my bowtie inlays. Your plunge router should work but you may have to but a "universal router base" as that brass insert is made for a PC and not a Craftsman router. And you will need the bowtie template as well.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just get on youtube and look at all the different ways people do them, a lot easier to learn by seeing it done, at least for me that is.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm - thanks Joe! I did just that last night 

@Andy I was going to ask you about it on the Stumpy thread but I'd not bought into it.

If I can get back into the shop I'll see if I can make a template. There's a Woodcraft up the road from work as well so at least one thing is going for me. I've got some wenge and cherry and spalted oak I believe. Not quite certain how big to make them though. some more thought may be required.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I got my template, base plate, and inlay kit at Woodcraft. Probably a lot cheaper on Amazon but I was in a rush.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you have a router plane and a couple sharp chisels you don't need anything else.

Make the butterflies first, then trace outlines don't use a pencil use a knife.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One small table I made a while back. I used a half lap joint. Actually, the cuts were already done, I just cleaned them up, and added glue.

Your's? Thinking maybe a 1" to 1-1/2" wide half lap. Then add screws from underneath, after the glue up. They could even help with the glue ups.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Huh. You guys are just full of great ideas! Thanks


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Just for my reference later - found a great article on MAKE!

http://makezine.com/2011/02/28/skill-set-making-a-butterfly-spline-or-arikata/


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Well - kinda got started but probly not in the right order. All of the butterflies are 1 1/2 in wide by 3 in long


----------

